# finishing insulating attic



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Roundeye said:


> loose fill insulation between and R30 fiberglass insulation covering
> hot in the summer and cold in the winter.
> There isnt any insulation on the roof part of the attic
> All good so far.
> ...


We'll get back to the venting questions...

What do you have at the eaves?
Are there a series of openings along their length?

and then inside the attic... a free path for that air to flow? 
look at the pic:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Your guess is wrong in this case.

Your attic, if a ventilated design, is going to be hot in the summer and cold in the winter. Most homes could use more ventilation, however, adding insulation to the roof is not proper in this case.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If you are showing signs of mold, rust or ice dams, you could bring the venting up to bare minimum (how to figure it); http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml

Gary


----------



## Roundeye (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't have any opening on the eaves its solid and I don't have the pink things in the picture either.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Roundeye said:


> I don't have any opening on the eaves its solid and I don't have the pink things in the picture either.


This needs to be sorted out then.

The attic NEEDS a source of fresh air flowing through it.
Ideally, that is from those eaves to a ridge vent by convection.

Look for a source of fresh air.


----------



## Roundeye (Jan 3, 2011)

So I need to add soffit vents,ventilation baffles, and a ridge vent?


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Roundeye said:


> So I need to add soffit vents,ventilation baffles, and a ridge vent?


Are you having moisture issues presently? Blackening of wood, insulation wet to touch, delamination of plywood roof sheathing, mold, etc.? Post some good pictures of your attic and many here can direct you accordingly.

*If no*, then you don't need to create a pain in the rear job for yourself. It's that age old saying...if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

*If yes*, then you'll be opening those soffits and ridge to allow for ventilation of excess moisture.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Roundeye said:


> So I need to add soffit vents,ventilation baffles, and a ridge vent?


Not neccesarilly...
my question is about learning where the air flow IS coming from.
If it isn't from the outside... then where from?

This:


AGWhitehouse said:


> Are you having moisture issues presently?
> 
> Blackening of wood, insulation wet to touch, delamination of plywood roof sheathing, mold, etc.? * Post some good pictures of your attic* and many here can direct you accordingly.


----------



## Roundeye (Jan 3, 2011)

Im not having any moisture problems I just want to be able to store stuff up there without it getting ruined from extreme heat and cold, and maybe help out with heating and cooling bills.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Roundeye said:


> Im not having any moisture problems I just want to be able to store stuff up there without it getting ruined from extreme heat and cold, *and maybe help out with heating and cooling bills.*


http://www.energysavers.gov/your_home/insulation_airsealing/index.cfm/mytopic=11390


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Roundeye said:


> I just want to be able to store stuff up there without it getting ruined from extreme heat and cold, and maybe help out with heating and cooling bills.


This is kind of a contradictory statement for most attics because to have it properly insulated, you have no place to store things. You would have to create an elevated platform above the insulation so as to not compress it. I've always found attic storage to be a horrible idea because:

1) You could potentially compromise the insulation layer unless you have an elevated platform (I've never seen one)
2) The thermal swing of the space isn't an ideal condition for a long-term storage space.
3) The debris from the roof and the insulation fibers all over your goods.
4) Creates the "horder syndrome" where you have things up there you forgot even existed.

My opinion has become that if you have so much stuff that you have to expand into the attic then a tag sale may be a good idea...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

AGWhitehouse said:


> This is kind of a contradictory statement for most attics because to have it properly insulated, you have no place to store things. You would have to create an elevated platform above the insulation so as to not compress it. I've always found attic storage to be a horrible idea because:
> 
> 1) You could potentially compromise the insulation layer unless you have an elevated platform (I've never seen one)
> 2) The thermal swing of the space isn't an ideal condition for a long-term storage space.
> ...


+1

Not sure if there is scientific basis for #4 but all the other points are dead on accurate.


----------

